# Simon and Garfunkel Chicken



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I know I've talked about this before...

Here's the real deal...

It works with smaller pieces too.

Fresh herbs are BEST... I have not tried it with dried herbs.

http://www.biggreenegg.com/simon.html

Easy though, the fresh herbs are a couple bucks a piece in the "fresh produce " section in little plastic cases.

Just did a breast tonight. I stuff a sprig of each herb together under the skin. It looks great and adds to the flavor, though there's a bit too much rosemary for me.

Simple enough though.

Jim

By the way... there is more than enough fresh herb in each carton to last a week or more for other recipes too.


----------

